# betrokkenen



## carlberto

Is "betrokkenen" the plural for "betrokkene".
Thanks!


----------



## Baunilha

Eso.

Pero yo prefiero: de betrokken personen, porque la sucesión de diferentes [ə]'s suena mal. Se trata aquí de preferencia personal; por consiguiente, no es erróneo cuando pones 'betrokkenen' en una frase.


----------



## Suehil

I don't know what Baunilha said, but yes, 'betrokkenen' is the plural of 'betrokkene'.


----------



## Baunilha

Suehil said:


> I don't know what Baunilha said, but yes, 'betrokkenen' is the plural of 'betrokkene'


 
Dat mijn voorkeur eerder uit zou gaan naar 'de betrokken personen' omdat 'betrokkenen' zo klinkt als 'overledenen', "eerstgeborenen', 'eerstaangewezenen'... Die opeenstappeling van sjwa's verafschuw ik en ik denk dat die tendens ook binnen de Nederlandse taal kan worden beaamd. 

Bijvoorbeeld bij het gebruik van de verbuigings-e bij een bijvoegelijk naamwoord dat eindigt met syllaben waarin de sjwa zitten. 

In Vlaanderen merk je trouwens trouwens dat de verbuigings-e vaak wordt weggelelaten uit gewoonte. Of dat met voorkeur te maken heeft, betwijfel ik. t Zal ingeroest zitten. 'Ons mooi huis'.

Maar, a propos,... ik zou 'betrokken personen' schrijven en niet 'betrokkenenenenenen'.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Baunilha said:


> Dat mijn voorkeur eerder uit zou gaan naar 'de betrokken personen' omdat 'betrokkenen' zo klinkt als 'overledenen', "eerstgeborenen', 'eerstaangewezenen'... Die opeenstappeling van sjwa's verafschuw ik en ik denk dat die tendens ook binnen de Nederlandse taal kan worden beaamd.


Het lijkt me alsof je een persoonlijke afkeur wil verheffen tot "tendens". Heb je daar ook minder subjectieve red*e*n*e*n voor?

Heeft dit niet eerder te maken met een voorkeur voor een constructie adjectief + substantief in plaats van een gesubstantiveerd adjectief (of in dit geval gesubstantiveerd participium)?



> Bijvoorbeeld bij het gebruik van de verbuigings-e bij een bijvoegelijk naamwoord dat eindigt met syllaben waarin de sjwa zitten.
> In Vlaanderen merk je trouwens trouwens dat de verbuigings-e vaak wordt weggelelaten uit gewoonte. Of dat met voorkeur te maken heeft, betwijfel ik. t Zal ingeroest zitten. 'Ons mooi huis'.



Interessante observatie, maar geheel off-topic.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Baunilha

Ik meen dat er op de site van de Taalunie of van de Vrt nog wel een pagina over te vinden is. Ik heb er laatst iets over gelezen. Voor hetzelfde geld ben ik het in de Schrijfwijzer van Renkema, in Onze Taal of zelfs de ANS tegengekomen. Ik heb er geen idee van...

Wat ik wel weet is dat een auteur zijn best moet doen om de lezer niet te storen tijdens het lezen.Als er inderdaad een algemene tendens bestaat om de sjwa te vermijden als er een opstappeling volgt  - wat dus impliciet in twijfel wordt getrokken -, dan zou het als storend ervaren kunnen worden als er toch zo'n opeenstapeling volgt. 

Aangezien 'de betrokken personen' nooit op verweer zou stuiten, zou ik hem aanraden dat te schrijven. 

Als Carlalberto had gevraagd of 'men' wordt gebruikt, dan zou ik dat ook beamen, maar dan zou ik ook aangeven dat het op verweer zou stuiten als het veel gebruikt wordt. 

Conclusie van deze digressie: taal is een structuur (Saussure), maar het is ook een gevoelskwestie (wat door Searle en Austin wel bewezen is).


----------



## Joannes

Baunilha said:


> Die opeenstappeling van sjwa's verafschuw ik en ik denk dat die tendens ook binnen de Nederlandse taal kan worden beaamd.


Opletten met het toewijzen van verafschuwende tendensen aan talen. Alsook met het 'staven' van beweringen door een opsomming van bekende bronnen, om uiteindelijk toch maar uit te komen op "ik heb er geen idee van...".



Baunilha said:


> Bijvoorbeeld bij het gebruik van de verbuigings-e bij een bijvoegelijk naamwoord dat eindigt met syllaben waarin de sjwa zitten.


Sorry, maar dat is onzin. Ik kan tientallen tegenvoorbeelden bedenken:
*bedrijvige*
*besmettelijke*
*dagelijkse*
*edele*
*enkele*
*formidabele*
*opmerkelijke*
*prachtige*
*simpele*
*tedere*
*wakkere*
*zuivere*
*zwangere*

Je had waarschijnlijk woorden als onderstaande in gedachten.
*betrokken* (en vele andere participia op *-en*)
*eigen*
*even*
*open*
*oranje*
*tevreden*
*zelfde*

We zeggen inderdaad niet **ons eigene huis* of **dezelfdeë sokken*. Maar deze woorden zijn de uitzonderingen! (http://www.let.ru.nl/ans/e-ans/06/04/01/01/01/body.html)



Baunilha said:


> In Vlaanderen merk je trouwens trouwens dat de verbuigings-e vaak wordt weggelelaten uit gewoonte. Of dat met voorkeur te maken heeft, betwijfel ik. t Zal ingeroest zitten. 'Ons mooi huis'.


Dat heeft inderdaad niets met voorkeur te maken. Dat zit 'ingeroest' in de _grammatica_ van de meeste Vlaamse dialecten waarin de bepaaldheid van een substantief niet van belang is voor de verbuiging van adjectieven die dat substantief modificeren, alleen haar geslacht en fonetische vorm; adjectieven bij onzijdige substantieven zijn onveranderlijk. (In de regel, er zijn een paar uitzonderingen, maar dit was off-topic van in het begin.)

Langs de weg, een woord als **weggelelaten* moet jou toch de kriebels geven. 



Baunilha said:


> Aangezien 'de betrokken personen' nooit op verweer zou stuiten, zou ik hem aanraden dat te schrijven.


Maar waarom zou die constructie niet op verweer stuiten en de andere wel?! Misschien zijn er wel meer lezers die *de betrokken personen* zouden verafschuwen. Weten wij veel.



Baunilha said:


> Conclusie van deze digressie: taal is een structuur (Saussure), maar het is ook een gevoelskwestie (wat door Searle en Austin wel bewezen is).


 
Hoewel ik en vele anderen het hier met je eens zullen zijn, vind ik dit toch een heel bijzondere conclusie voor wat hier besproken werd.  Wat taalhandelingen en verafschuwingen van bepaalde taalvormen met elkaar te maken moeten hebben, ontsnapt me volledig.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Baunilha said:


> Ik meen dat er op de site van de Taalunie of van de Vrt nog wel een pagina over te vinden is. Ik heb er laatst iets over gelezen. Voor hetzelfde geld ben ik het in de Schrijfwijzer van Renkema, in Onze Taal of zelfs de ANS teg*e*ng*e*komen. Ik heb er geen idee van...


In de ANS vind je inderdaad de volg*e*nd*e* observatie (Gebruik van de verbogen en de onverbogen vorm: speciale regels en twijf*e*lg*e*vallen):


> Zo is er een tendentie om meerlettergrepige adjectieven vóór _het_-woorden en in combinatie met _het_, _dit_, _dat_ onverbogen te laten, om te voorkomen dat (meer dan) twee onbeklemtoonde (doffe) lettergrepen op elkaar zouden volgen.


 
Ook hier wordt min of meer hetzelfde gezegd:


> En waarom schrijf ik dan toch _het bijvoeglijk naamwoord_? Omdat dat beter klinkt. Zou je door de *slot-e* een opeenstapeling van doffe e's krijgen, dan kan ze weg.


Ook in de ANS wordt er verwezen naar *ritmische* of *eufonische* red*e*n*e*n. 

Nu, ik weet niet of je dit bedoelde. 

Zo ja, dan heeft dit weinig of niets te maken met ons onderwerp, namelijk (een vorm als) "betrokkenen". Het gaat hier in beide gevallen heel expliciet over adjectieven zonder verbuigings-e (of eind-e) voor een zelfstandig naamwoord.

Zo nee, dan ga ik je toch moeten vragen om de desbetreff*e*nd*e* _quotes_ te citeren. Ik wil je gerust geloven hoor, maar ik heb toch wel een iets stev*i*g*e*r argument nodig dan een vage verwijzing naar 4 (toegegeven) schitt*e*r*e*nde naslagwerken.



> Wat ik wel weet is dat een auteur zijn best moet doen om de lezer niet te storen tijdens het lezen. Als er inderdaad een algemene tendens bestaat om de sjwa te vermijden als er een opstappeling volgt - wat dus impliciet in twijfel wordt getrokken -, dan zou het als storend ervaren kunnen worden als er toch zo'n opeenstapeling volgt.
> Aangezien 'de betrokken personen' nooit op verweer zou stuiten, zou ik hem aanraden dat te schrijven.


Sjwa is een klank, geen letter. Zowel de ANS als de vrt-taalraadsman verwijzen explicitiet naar eufonische motieven. Ik vraag me dan ook een beetje af welke *lezer* hier problemen mee zou hebben. 
Bedoel je *luisteraar*?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Baunilha

Joannes said:


> Sorry, maar dat is onzin. Ik kan tientallen tegenvoorbeelden bedenken:
> *bedrijvige*
> 
> *...*
> *zwangere*


 
Ook als je daar een vergrotende trap bijzet:
'formidabele*re*'
'bedrijvige*re*'

Vanuit het Engels neemt men gaarne de regels aan die daar gelden.
Anders zou je in taalgebruik nooit 'meer formidabele', 'meer bedrijvige' tegenkomen.
Daarmee zeg ik niet dat jij die meer-vorm zou gebruiken - maar anderen, mensen die _niet _actief met taal bezig zijn, gebruiken die wel (en niet weinig). 

Hierbij zeg ik alvast dat de voorbeelden niet ideaal zijn.



Joannes said:


> Maar waarom zou die constructie niet op verweer stuiten en de andere wel?! Misschien zijn er wel meer lezers die *de betrokken personen* zouden verafschuwen. Weten wij veel.


 
Als het om betrokken cavia's gaat zal het wellicht niet gepast zijn. Misschien is het beter om dan een _rebuttal_ in te bouwen en dan de waarschijnlijkheid beter uit de verf te laten komen.



Joannes said:


> Hoewel ik en vele anderen het hier met je eens zullen zijn, vind ik dit toch een heel bijzondere conclusie voor wat hier besproken werd.  Wat taalhandelingen en verafschuwingen van bepaalde taalvormen met elkaar te maken moeten hebben, ontsnapt me volledig.


 
Syntactisch is 'betrokkenen' correct
Gevoelsmatig ervaar _ik_ 'betrokkenen' als hinderlijk.

Maar aangezien 'polarisatie', begrijpelijkerwijs, verworpen wordt, is dit mijn laatste reactie op dit topic. 
Niet dat ik daarmee ook pretendeer dat mijn_ laatste woorden _(Rorty) de overhand hebben, maar gewoon omdat een dovemansgesprek van geen nut is in een topic waar het over het meervoud van het woord 'betrokkenen' gaat. Bovendien raken we te ver off topic. 

*To Carlalberto:*

Lo único que quería decir es que se trata de mi preferencia personal. La discusión no tuvo nada que ver con lo essencial. Nos consta, obviamente, que 'betrokkenen' es la forma plural de' betrokkene' (y que 'betrokken personen' es la alternativa que propongo).

[Het enige dat ik wilde zeggen is dat het hier om mijn voorkeur gaat. De daaropvolgende discussie had niets te maken met de essentie van de vraag. Het is voor ons wel duidelijk dat 'betrokkenen' de meevoudsvorm is van 'betrokkene' (en dat 'betrokken personen' een alternatief is dat is voorstel).


----------



## Joannes

Frank06 said:


> Sjwa is een klank, geen letter. Zowel de ANS als de vrt-taalraadsman verwijzen explicitiet naar eufonische motieven. Ik vraag me dan ook een beetje af welke *lezer* hier problemen mee zou hebben.


Mja, goed, ik denk dat eufonische motieven zeker ook in schrijftaal kunnen meespelen.



Baunilha said:


> Ook als je daar een vergrotende trap bijzet:
> 'formidabele*re*'
> 'bedrijvige*re*'
> 
> Vanuit het Engels neemt men gaarne de regels aan die daar gelden.
> Anders zou je in taalgebruik nooit 'meer formidabele', 'meer bedrijvige' tegenkomen.
> Daarmee zeg ik niet dat jij die meer-vorm zou gebruiken - maar anderen, mensen die _niet _actief met taal bezig zijn, gebruiken die wel (en niet weinig).


Dat weet ik, maar dat geldt voor alle adjectieven met veel lettergrepen, niet alleen die waarin je opeenstapelingen van sjwa's hebt (al heb je er in de meeste verbogen comparatieven sowieso al twee natuurlijk...) Een woord als *simpelere* met drie opeenvolgende doffe lettergrepen zal zeker de voorkeur krijgen op *meer simpele*.

(Overigens zal je weinig statistische toverij nodig hebben om een correlatie te kunnen vinden tussen 'adjectieven die een vergrotende trap eerder met een *meer*-plus-adjectiefconstructie' uitdrukken en 'adjectieven met opeenstapelingen van sjwa's', simpelweg omdat woorden met sjwa's meer lettergrepen tellen, en omdat sjwa's meer voorkomen aan het einde van het woord.)

Wat betreft de *meer*-plus-adjectiefkwestie vind ik dus niet dat je gelijk hebt, maar op Franks link lees ik dat je blijkbaar wel gelijk hebt voor gevallen als deze:


> [...] adjectieven in de vergrotende trap. Eveneens ter wille van de welluidendheid worden deze vaak niet verbogen als ze al uit drie of meer lettergrepen bestaan en er op die manier verschillende onbeklemtoonde lettergrepen op elkaar volgen. Dit is zelfs bij _de_-woorden in het enkelvoud of bij substantieven in het meervoud het geval.


 


Baunilha said:


> Syntactisch is 'betrokkenen' correct
> Gevoelsmatig ervaar _ik_ 'betrokkenen' als hinderlijk.


Dat had ik begrepen. Maar het ontgaat me wat de Saussure en twee taalfilosofen daarmee te maken hebben. Maar je laatste woorden (Rorty) zeggen dat jij al eens graag een grote naam bovenhaalt. Dat is je gegund. Net zoals het je gegund is *betrokkenen* als hinderlijk te ervaren, _ik_ ervoer enkel de veralgemening naar 'tendens binnen de Nederlandse taal' als ongeoorloofd.

En ik blijk daar trouwens deels ongelijk te hebben, zoals de informatie die Frank gaf, aantoonde. Al gaat het daar inderdaad enkel over verbogen (en al dan niet comparatieve) adjectieven. Toch neem ik aan dat als er ergens een tendens is opeenvolgingen van doffe lettergrepen te vermijden, die ook algemener in de taal kan gelden. Het zou dus interessant zijn ons toch nog te verwijzen naar waar je je informatie vond als je daar alsnog zou opkomen, want ik ben ervan overtuigd (van Frank nog meer dan van mezelf ) dat je het hier niet tegen dovemannen hebt. 

Dit eufonische proces is volgens mij toch niet gespaard van enige tot heel wat willekeur. Een statistisch onderzoekje naar welke adjectieven met hoeveel opeenvolgende doffe lettergrepen en hoeveel lettergrepen tout court onverbogen blijven in de (spreek)taal, zou van pas komen. 



Frank06 said:


> Ook hier wordt min of meer hetzelfde gezegd:
> 
> 
> 
> En waarom schrijf ik dan toch _het bijvoeglijk naamwoord_? Omdat dat beter klinkt. Zou je door de *slot-e* een opeenstapeling van doffe e's krijgen, dan kan ze weg.
Click to expand...

Dit bedoel ik dus. Een 'opeenstapeling' van - _ochot_ - twee doffe e's en een totaal van - _ochot_ - vier lettergrepen. Ik zou voor dit specifieke geval niet Ruud maar Walter volgen:


> In afwijking van de hoofdregels wordt de vorm zonder _-e_ bovendien gebruikt na _het_ in verbindingen die als een eenheid opgevat kunnen worden, waaronder allerlei min of meer officiële benamingen, zoals:
> [...], _het bijvoeglijk naamwoord_, [...]


----------



## HKK

Joannes, het is inderdaad niet eigen aan vergrotende trappen om de eind-e te verliezen, maar dat is ook niet belangrijk voor Baunilha's stelling. En persoonlijk zou ik (zeker in spreektaal) de vorm "simpelere" ontwijken ofwel als "simplere" of "simpeler" uitspreken. 

Onbenadrukte -e's zijn in de geschiedenis van het Nederlands al vaak de pineut geweest, dus de 'tendens' is wel onbewezen (zoals zoveel op dit forum) maar volgens mij niet onwaarschijnlijk.

Ontwijken kan je bijvoorbeeld doen door er een gezegde van te maken:

Een simpelere manier om dit te zeggen lijkt mij:
Deze manier om dit te zeggen lijkt mij simpeler


----------



## Joannes

Je hebt gelijk met alles wat je zegt, HKK, maar ik denk niet dat je me tegenspreekt.  -- En dat hoeft ook niet, natuurlijk. 



HKK said:


> Joannes, het is inderdaad niet eigen aan vergrotende trappen om de eind-e te verliezen, maar dat is ook niet belangrijk voor Baunilha's stelling. En persoonlijk zou ik (zeker in spreektaal) de vorm "simpelere" ontwijken ofwel als "simplere" of "simpeler" uitspreken.


 
Ik geloof je, maar je moet je toch eens voor jezelf afvragen of je dialect daar niet in meespeelt. In het Brabants en in tussentaal zou alleen een mannelijk substantief hier een verbuiging krijgen.



HKK said:


> Onbenadrukte -e's zijn in de geschiedenis van het Nederlands al vaak de pineut geweest, dus de 'tendens' is wel onbewezen (zoals zoveel op dit forum) maar volgens mij niet onwaarschijnlijk.


 
Mijn probleem blijft dat het niet duidelijk wordt in welke woorden die opeenvolging van doffe lettergrepen vermeden wordt, en in welke niet. Dat dergelijke opeenvolgingen op zich niet problematisch zijn in het Nederlands is volgens mij voldoende geïllustreerd door Franks vette lettertjes. Bovendien bestaat er een tegengestelde tendens als de insertie van een svarabhaktivocaal: zo krijg je *kalleme* in plaats van *kalme*, *vollege* in plaats van *volgen*, *werreken* in plaats van *werken*, waar dus opeenvolgende doffe lettergrepen gecreëerd worden in plaats van gemeden. (Toegegeven, dit is uiteraard het gevolg van een andere, en mogelijk sterkere, fonetische tendens om dergelijke consonantclusters te mijden.) Maar ook simpelweg de morfologie van het Nederlands lijkt tegen de tendens te pleiten. De suffixen met enkel een sjwa als vocaal zijn met veel en veelvuldig gebruikt, en vaak combineerbaar met elkaar.

Tot nu toe kan ik dan ook alleen tot willekeur besluiten als aanleiding voor de beschreven tendens, op de veellettergrepige adjectieven na, en dan nog.


----------

